# Ibo mbo world champ



## TerryJr (Mar 16, 2004)

This is terryjr's wife stacie and i wanted to congratulate him for winning the ibo world championships this weekend.


----------



## Hoyt_em (Feb 18, 2007)

Congrats to ya Terry...JOB WELL DONE SIR.


----------



## hammer head (Nov 23, 2003)

nice job terry


----------



## rcher (Dec 3, 2002)

Congratulations, That is a tough class with alot of fine archers. It truely is a championship to be proud of and a day which you will never forget!


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

I shoot with Terry alot on our home courses and am a fellow Terminal Velocity Archery shooter and have known that he was capable of this win for a long time. It was very exciting to be there when it happened. He missed the Shooter of the Year title by 2 points overall and and said that "stinking nickle". We'll be home in about 4 hours Stacie I'm sure you'll be up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Michael396 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Congrats*

Way to go, Terry! We knew you could do it! Thanks for making us at Terminal Velocity Archery so proud!


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## Hardcor-nut (Nov 29, 2007)

*Champ*

Way to go Terry! Great shootin Bro! Wish I could have been there.


----------



## bowmender (Jul 5, 2006)

I do not know him but that is a serious acomplishment. Congrats!!


----------



## 2easy (Aug 16, 2009)

great job terry:wav: hope 2 see you and family sept 13 :smoke:


----------



## zick (Oct 26, 2004)

Congrats Terry.


----------



## AllTheRage (Apr 29, 2008)

*IBO MBO Worlds Champ !!!!!!*

Atta boy Terry , Congrats and way to go I'm proud to be your
Teammate , Now you can kick back and RELAX Bro. :darkbeer:
Chris


----------



## 2001outbackchev (Feb 2, 2009)

good job terry


----------



## TerryJr (Mar 16, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. I still don't think it has sunk in yet what I accomplished this weekend. My hat is off to whoever set those courses, they were extremely challenging. They made a lot of the shots very hard to see the yardage and the GATOR :mg:. 

Terry Jr.


----------



## nitrobow (Mar 9, 2006)

*great news*

way to go terry im glad to see ya win if anyone deserves to win its you i don't know anyone thats more dedicated to the sport of archery !


----------



## Non Control (Dec 30, 2007)

good shooting terry


----------



## slackster (Jan 6, 2008)

*Congrates to Terry Jr.*

Way to go Terry!!!!! I new it was a matter of time. It could not have happened to a nicer and better person. Who works very hard to be the best possible.
Enjoy it you worked hard for it thats for sure. Congrates to Stacie for being a supportive wife. It takes a special Gal to travel all over and shoot archery and be understanding about it. 

Tim


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

Great job Terry! Congrats to a stand-up guy. You earned it, now soak it in!:darkbeer:


----------



## nikmark (May 7, 2009)

Alright! Way to go Bro! Terry's my brother and our dad got us both into archery at a very young age. I remember about 30 years ago when Terry won the OBA state shoot in the youth class. Terry's definitely put in the practice and persistence to earn this win. Now let's get ready for some live targets! Love ya Bro.


----------



## Bowtech_Fan (Apr 30, 2009)

congrats terry. I'll probably be seeing ya at Jackson


----------



## TRIPLETT (Jan 21, 2004)

*Only a matter of time!*

Congrats Terry!
I knew after shooting with you in Ga you was going to
have a great year. Wish jill & I could have been there
to see ya on the podium, you deserve it. Have a great
hunting season and we will be seeing you 2 at the club.
Again "CONGRATS"
Lonnie & Jill


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

Congrats Terry!!


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

*ttt*

Way to go Terry.


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

Congrats to Terry


----------



## ruttinbuck (Mar 4, 2004)

TerryJr said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind words. I still don't think it has sunk in yet what I accomplished this weekend. My hat is off to whoever set those courses, they were extremely challenging. They made a lot of the shots very hard to see the yardage and the GATOR :mg:.
> 
> Terry Jr.


Congrats again on some awesome shooting!


----------



## tuffshot (Jan 3, 2004)

Congratulations Terry!

Your dedication to the sport has given it's reward.


----------



## Charlie1586 (Aug 25, 2009)

Congrats, good shooting!


----------

